# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  حضوری یا غیر حضوری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## Razieh77

*سلام دوستان.

راستشو بخواید چند وقت پیش یکی از آشنایان بهم گفت سال چهارم رو غیر حضوری بخون.

ازش پرسیدم چرا غیر حضوری بخونم بهم گفت چون وقت بیشتری رو میتونی توی خونه بمونی و واسه کنکور بخونی .

خودشم اطلاعاتی در این مورد نداشت. اگه شما اطلاعاتی در مورد کلاس های غیر حضوری و شرایطش دارید کمکم کنید

از طرفی بابام میگه باید بری سر کلاس تا درس ها رو خوب یاد بگیری میگه درس یاد گرفتن سر کلاس یه چیز دیگست.

**واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم!!!!!!

دوستان اگه میشه کمکم کنید.*

----------


## the END

شرایط مدرستون چطوره؟
مسافت تا مدرسه؟
اوضاع دبیرها؟
اوضاع دوستانتون؟
اگه میبینی میتونی بری برو!

----------

